# trailer question



## zeedogg (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought a trailer in Illinois from a guy. He gave me title. I have title. I'm going to go to the DMV to get a plate and sticker.

What do I need to be prepared for?


----------



## Colorado Junkie (Feb 11, 2013)

Make sure there is a number on the trailer somewhere that matches the VIN number on the title. I've never had them want to see any of my trailers though. You should be good with just the title. At least that's the way it works in IN.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 11, 2013)

Anytime you have to deal with the DMV, be prepared for any and everything up to and including your head exploding. #-o I've had some extreme ordeals with the DMV before but thankfully I'm back in a small town environment now where everyone knows everybody and things just work better.


----------



## Angus (Feb 12, 2013)

I dont think you should have a problem if you have the title, its when you dont that the headaches and head exploding happens I didnt bring my boat or trailer to the dmv when I transfered here in MN.


----------



## zeedogg (Feb 12, 2013)

went to the dmv today and it was closed. 

Also i was told i can go to a "Fast Title" place and they can plate me up with my title. Is this possible? Long lines stink!! hehe


----------



## JMichael (Feb 12, 2013)

Every state seems to have different rules on what and how they handle boats and trailers. In AR they don't require or issue a title for a jon boat or trailer. The trailer gets a one time fee, lifetime plate, and you only need the boats HIN for boats built in 1972 or later to register it for 3 years at a time. If the boat is pre 72 they don't even require a HIN.


----------



## Angus (Feb 13, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Every state seems to have different rules on what and how they handle boats and trailers. In AR they don't require or issue a title for a jon boat or trailer. The trailer gets a one time fee, lifetime plate, and you only need the boats HIN for boats built in 1972 or later to register it for 3 years at a time. If the boat is pre 72 they don't even require a HIN.




Sounds about the same as here in Minnesota, trailers under 3500# or something like that dont need to be titled or plated just a "lifetime" sticker on the tounge over the weight limit needs a plate and tabs every year. Boats under 16' or pre 197X (I'm not sure of the year) dont usually have a title either here.

Its rediculous that the DMV closes for Linclons Birthday.


----------



## zeedogg (Feb 20, 2013)

everything went completely fine. ! =D>


----------

